# How do you print Scorecards/Scoresheets for yourself at home?



## X1ma (Aug 26, 2020)

OK, I'm new here, so hopefully I am posting this in the right spot.

I recently came across a video on how to practice for comps and got really nostalgic for the times that we actually could've gone to those. So I decided to print some scorecards, get some ambient crowd sound playing in my headphones, and try to simulate a comp environment as closely as possible. The problem, is that I can't find any pdf's of scorecards to print.

Firstly, I tried searching for that in the official WCA website, and stumbled upon a page titled *"**Software tools for WCA competitions"*. There is a source at the bottom of the page that links to a github page for (I'm guessing) comp organisers or delegates to print scorecards for a specific competition. Unfortunately there were no scorecards I could print, as I am neither a comp organiser or a delegate.



Then I went to the almighty Google! And the only thing that I found was *THIS*, which is a Github page that generates scorecards. It all seems fine, until you look at the *scorecard* itself. First of all, the scorecard is not a one I've ever seen at a competition, which would be fine if... Secondly the scorecard is comprised of 9 fields that you're supposed to fill out for every solve. 9 fields!!! The normal one is only 4 - scrambler signature, time, judge and competitor. They've added 5 fields that serve no purpose at all - inspection (ok, maybe seeing how long the competitor inspected the cube for), starting (???), stoping (isn't there a field for that already? titled TIME!), solved state (why? there is +2 and dnf for that), and final result. So this scorecard has used up space that could be used by 3 scorecards and basically wasted 3X as much paper as the usual scorecards, that is not going to cut it.



So, I don't know what else to try, does anyone have a suggestion, or maybe even an actual pdf? TY in advance!!!

TLDR: having trouble finding a print-out of a competition scorecard, need help.


----------

